# Gamer-Neurosen: Diese zwanghaften Verhaltensweisen beim Spielen kennt ihr alle



## Gast1669461003 (27. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gamer-Neurosen: Diese zwanghaften Verhaltensweisen beim Spielen kennt ihr alle* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gamer-Neurosen: Diese zwanghaften Verhaltensweisen beim Spielen kennt ihr alle


----------



## random-rick (27. Februar 2016)

wer mal mit dem letzten schuss jemanden vernichtet hat, weiß, wie wichtig 20/20 kugeln sind! 

dagegen sind mir das auf/abrunden von items oder ungerade itemzahlen völlig fremd. schlimm ist nur die 0. 0 stimpaks, 0 schuss, 0 health usw


----------



## HenryChinaski (27. Februar 2016)

Ja, ein, zwei davon legt man an den Tag.
Das mit den Items runden etc., höre ich hier das erste mal. 

Als (Aufbau-)Strategiespieler evtl. noch das "alles erforschen, obwohl nicht nötig" oder "alles ausbauen, obwohl nicht nötig".
In Rollenspielen, max. Erfahrungs-/Skillpunkte erreichen, also ausreitzen was geht, das maximum an Skills lernen, alle möglichen Quests erledigen. So als Ober- oder Unterkategorie von Mission perfekt abschließen.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Februar 2016)

random-rick schrieb:


> wer mal mit dem letzten schuss jemanden vernichtet hat, weiß, wie wichtig 20/20 kugeln sind!
> 
> dagegen sind mir das auf/abrunden von items oder ungerade itemzahlen völlig fremd. schlimm ist nur die 0. 0 stimpaks, 0 schuss, 0 health usw



das mit den Items (oder Patronen) ist mir auch egal den Rest geh ich mal durch

*Nach jedem Schuss nachladen* - Naja,  nach jedem Schuß nicht  umbedingt (außer vielleicht  bei  Schrotflinte  und  Scharfschützengewehr) aber nach jeder Salve  
*Jeden Dialogzweig abgrasen* - Jo, auf jeden Fall (außer es ist ne Karma-Sache, dann wähle ich eine aus)
*Alles und jeden looten* - Kenn ich auch gut, besonders bei Skyrim/Fallout oder den üblichen Ubi-Sachen (Sammelobjekte, Leichen durchsuchen ...)
*Ungerade Anzahl an Items *-  Das ist mir wie gesagt eher egal
*Manuell abspeichern* - Jau, auch hier sind Skyrim und Co wieder Paradebeispiele für 
*Sinnlos Munition verschießen* - Manchmal, aber weniger der Munition wegen, sondern des Blödsinns halber z.B. nen Smiley an eine Mauer "malen"
*Den falschen Weg einschlagen* - Jap, schon der Neugierde wegen
*Jeden Raum durchsuchen* - selber Grund wie beim falschen Weg 
*Missionen perfekt abschließen* - Eher weniger, probiert wirds zwar manchmal, aber nicht Mission neu gestartet wenn es nicht klappen sollte
*Auf alle roten Objekte schießen* - Ay  Khaos und Panik anrichten unter den Gegner macht Spaß


----------



## Wynn (27. Februar 2016)

Ungerade Zahlen auch als Zahlentick bekannt ^^
98% der Leute haben bei ihren TV wenn es Zahlenanzeige gibt für die Lautstärke immer eine gerade anzahl statt einer ungraden Anzahl eingestellt ohne es zu wissen.


----------



## D-Wave (27. Februar 2016)

Das schlimmste ist wenn das Spiel zu groß ist und die Story 100 Bücher lang... Mir geht's da oft so ich kann mir nicht merken was am Anfang mal passiert ist. Ab und zu ist der Zwang so groß das man am liebsten nochmal neu mit dem Spiel anfängt. Bei Shootern hab ich das Problem ich hänge an der Tab Taste fest um meine Statistik andauernd zu kontrollieren.


----------



## muecke19 (27. Februar 2016)

Das manuelle Abspeichern trotz Autosave kann man auch nur zu gut verstehen, wenn man Gothic 3 zum Release gespielt hat.


----------



## nuuub (27. Februar 2016)

Den Sammler habt ihr vergessen.

In solchen spielen wie Skyrim, Fallout, Stalker usw. muss ich immer jede Waffe, jeden Anzug, jedes mögliche Item, mindestens einmal im Spind/Koffer/Versteck haben.

Besonders schwierig in so einem Spiel wie Stalker mit der Soljanka EE Mod. Dort können NPC´s die angelegten verstecke plündern. Also muss man sich verstecke suchen, die weit weg von den NPC´s sind. In der NLC Mod kann man sich wenigstens ein Versteck gegen Bezahlung mieten. ^^


----------



## belakor602 (27. Februar 2016)

Das mit dem Nachladen habe ich mir schon abgewohnt dank Counterstrike. Wie oft ich da wegen nachladen gestorben bin am Anfang.


----------



## Razorlight (27. Februar 2016)

bin von fast allem betroffen, bin wohl geistesgestört :>


----------



## Seegurkensalat (27. Februar 2016)

Mein Tick ist mein Munitionsgeiz, ich bunker die für die starken Waffen immer und irgendwann ist das Spiel vorbei und ich habe sie teilweise gar nicht benutzt. Zuletzt geschehen mit dem Fatman in Fallout 4. ich hatte glaube ich 16 Sprengköpfe gebunkert.

Außerdem hasse ich ein volles Inventar, ich muss regelmäßig ausmisten.


----------



## shaboo (27. Februar 2016)

Das ist ja echt mal eine der sinnlosesten Kolumnen, die ich seit langer Zeit lesen durfte. Erstens hat das, was ihr da aufzählt, nichts mit Neurosen im Sinne einer Zwangsstörung zu tun, und zweitens dürften die meisten Spieler wohl auch kaum "darunter leiden". Aus Erfahrung lernen - und darum handelt es sich bei praktisch allen aufgezählten Punkten - hat wohl kaum etwas mit der Entwicklung zwanghafter Verhaltensweisen zu tun, sondern ist ein Zeichen von Intelligenz.

Abgesehen davon braucht ihr auch nicht ständig ein- und denselben Punkt in unterschiedlichem Gewand zu präsentieren: "Jeden Dialogzweig abgrasen", "Alles und jeden looten", "Den falschen Weg einschlagen" und "Jeden Raum durchsuchen" hätte man bequem unter einem Punkt "Das Spiel komplett erkunden" zusammenfassen können - aber das klingt ja so furchtbar sinnvoll und normal und auch auch kein bisschen neurotisch mehr.

Und natürlich legt man trotz automatischen Speicherns auch manuelle Spielstände an: Da es in den heutigen Zeiten gerne mal nur ein oder zwei Autosaves gibt, die ständig überschrieben werden, sind solche manuellen Saves die einzige Chance, zu einem vorhergehenden Punkt im Spiel zurückkehren oder alternative Vorgehensweisen erkunden zu können. Und wer in einem Shooter mit hoher Gegnerdichte nicht jede freie Sekunde zum Nachladen nutzt, ist möglicherweise komplett neurosefrei, aber eben auch ein totaler Noob und im Multiplayer nach kürzester Zeit tot.

Vielleicht solltet ihr mal an eurer Neurose sinnfreier Specials arbeiten ...


----------



## solidus246 (27. Februar 2016)

shaboo schrieb:


> Das ist ja echt mal eine der sinnlosesten Kolumnen, die ich seit langer Zeit lesen durfte. Erstens hat das, was ihr da aufzählt, nichts mit Neurosen im Sinne einer Zwangsstörung zu tun, und zweitens dürften die meisten Spieler wohl auch kaum "darunter leiden". Aus Erfahrung lernen - und darum handelt es sich bei praktisch allen aufgezählten Punkten - hat wohl kaum etwas mit der Entwicklung zwanghafter Verhaltensweisen zu tun, sondern ist ein Zeichen von Intelligenz.
> 
> Abgesehen davon braucht ihr auch nicht ständig ein- und denselben Punkt in unterschiedlichem Gewand zu präsentieren: "Jeden Dialogzweig abgrasen", "Alles und jeden looten", "Den falschen Weg einschlagen" und "Jeden Raum durchsuchen" hätte man bequem unter einem Punkt "Das Spiel komplett erkunden" zusammenfassen können - aber das klingt ja so furchtbar sinnvoll und normal und auch auch kein bisschen neurotisch mehr.
> 
> ...



MIMIMI XDDD Ich glaube, mir kam da gerade etwas Kotze hoch


----------



## Grolt (27. Februar 2016)

> Wie oft wurdet ihr schon beim Nachladen erschossen, obwohl ihr noch 19 von 20 Kugeln übrig hattet?



Noch nie. 
Und mitten im Kampf nachladen ist ganz normal und wer das nicht beherrscht sollte keine Shooter spielen.


----------



## lars9401 (27. Februar 2016)

Bei Zelda erwisch ich mich immer wieder, wenn ich Herzen und Rubine aufsammle obwohl ich keine brauche bzw. die Rubine voll sind.


----------



## Glantir (27. Februar 2016)

Das manuell speichern und dann Skyrim abbilden würde ich nicht unbedingt als Zwangsneurose bezeichnen vll eher als Paranoia. Kennt man doch aus den Vorgängern plötzliche Abstürze mitten im Speichervorgang die das Savegame zerstört haben oder ähnliches .... ^^


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Februar 2016)

Der Autor spielt nicht.

Die Behauptungen sind einfach Quatsch.

Es interessiert keinen einzigen Spieler, wie viele Patronen oder Langwaffen sich  im handtaschengroßen Rucksäckchen befinden.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (27. Februar 2016)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Der Autor spielt nicht.
> 
> Die Behauptungen sind einfach Quatsch.
> 
> Es interessiert keinen einzigen Spieler, wie viele Patronen oder Langwaffen sich  im handtaschengroßen Rucksäckchen befinden.





Ich verstehe deine Aussage jetzt nicht so ganz. Das hängt doch teilweise stark vom Spiel ab, ob es wichtig ist eine stärkere Wumme mit entsprechnder Munition zu haben, oder eben nicht.


----------



## Subarzer (27. Februar 2016)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Der Autor spielt nicht.
> 
> Die Behauptungen sind einfach Quatsch.
> 
> Es interessiert keinen einzigen Spieler, wie viele Patronen oder Langwaffen sich  im handtaschengroßen Rucksäckchen befinden.



Nur weil DU es nicht so machst, is das noch lange kein Quatsch.
Wenn ich weiss, dass es genug Munition gibt, dann runde ich tatsächlich immer ab (verkaufe also einige...). Und bei 101 Kugeln hab ich mich auch oftmals ertappt, wie ich eine Kugel verschossen habe, nur um da ne glatte 100 stehn zu haben.
Das meiste, was hier im Artikel aufgeführt wurde mache ich z.b. tatsächlich so =/


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Februar 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Das hängt doch teilweise stark vom Spiel ab, ob es wichtig ist eine stärkere Wumme mit entsprechnder Munition zu haben, oder eben nicht.


Hast Du schon mal bei Tombraider die Munition g e z ä h l t und auf geradzahlige Werte reduziert?

Was für ein Schwachsinn ... .



Subarzer schrieb:


> Und bei 101 Kugeln hab ich mich auch oftmals ertappt, wie ich eine Kugel verschossen habe, nur um da ne glatte 100 stehn zu haben.
> Das meiste, was hier im Artikel aufgeführt wurde mache ich z.b. tatsächlich so =/


Oh Gott, wo bin ich hier hingeraten ... wuschhhh.


----------



## ParaWiesel (27. Februar 2016)

Ich finde den Artikel echt gut! Kann diese Neurosen nur bestätigen


----------



## MrFob (27. Februar 2016)

Ohhhh, ein gaaaaanz wichtiger Punkt fehlt: Alle Sammelobjekte sammeln/All Symbole auf der Karte abgrasen. Mad Max? Assassins Creed? Far Cry 3? Dragon Age Inquisition? Witcher 3?

Ich meine, wir wissen alle dass es nix bringt aber das Symbol auf der Karte befiehlt uns gerade zu 20 Minuten mit dem Boot geradeaus zu fahren um das Faehnchen zu sammeln/die Truhe mit Schrott zu pluendern. Liebe Entwickler, bitte macht keine 60.000 Icons mehr auf eure Karten!!!!!


----------



## Amosh (27. Februar 2016)

Nachladen nach jeder Salve, ja... Das kenn ich.  Vor allem mit MGs - Du hast noch 180 von 200 Schuss im Magazin? Egal, du musst nachladen!


----------



## MrFob (27. Februar 2016)

Waere doch mal interessant wenn ein Spiel Magazine wirklich realistisch darstellen wuerde. Sprich: man laed nicht einfach aus einem pool von Patronen nach sondern wirklich Magazine. Wenn ich also am Ende nur noch mit einer Ladung fast leerer Magazine rumrenne, dann muss ich halt auch alle 3 Schuss wechseln. Wenn dir das in einer kritischen Situation passiert dann ist das natuerlich bloed. Waere interessant zu sehen, wie sich so was auf nachlade-Verhalten der Spieler auswirkt.

Kann aber natuerlich sein, dass das dem Spielfluss (und damit Spass) nicht wirklich foerderlich ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Februar 2016)

Während des Spielens immer wieder auf den Desktop zu wechseln und gucken, ob jemand etwas Neues im PC Games Forum geschrieben hat 
Das Internet lenkt einen leider oft ab vom Zocken


----------



## lars9401 (27. Februar 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Waere doch mal interessant wenn ein Spiel Magazine wirklich realistisch darstellen wuerde. Sprich: man laed nicht einfach aus einem pool von Patronen nach sondern wirklich Magazine. Wenn ich also am Ende nur noch mit einer Ladung fast leerer Magazine rumrenne, dann muss ich halt auch alle 3 Schuss wechseln.



Mafia 1  Da wurde immer das komplette Magazin gewechselt, egal wieviele Patronen noch drin waren.


----------



## shaboo (27. Februar 2016)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Mafia 1  Da wurde immer das komplette Magazin gewechselt, egal wieviele Patronen noch drin waren.


Da waren die meisten Magazine allerdings auch so klein, dass das nicht weiter aufgefallen ist.


----------



## batesvsronin (28. Februar 2016)

Battlefield 1942 bis (glaube ich mich zu erinnern) Battlefield 2 hatte "realistischen" Magazinwechsel. Dort verblieben halbvolle (oder halbleere) Magazine in der Tasche und wurden auch wieder eingewechselt wenn nichts mehr übrig war...


----------



## Honigpumpe (28. Februar 2016)

Ich könnte noch hinzufügen: System auf Englisch stellen, um die Levelnamen besser googeln zu können.


----------



## AgorTogas (28. Februar 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Waere doch mal interessant wenn ein Spiel Magazine wirklich realistisch darstellen wuerde. Sprich: man laed nicht einfach aus einem pool von Patronen nach sondern wirklich Magazine. Wenn ich also am Ende nur noch mit einer Ladung fast leerer Magazine rumrenne, dann muss ich halt auch alle 3 Schuss wechseln. Wenn dir das in einer kritischen Situation passiert dann ist das natuerlich bloed. Waere interessant zu sehen, wie sich so was auf nachlade-Verhalten der Spieler auswirkt.
> 
> Kann aber natuerlich sein, dass das dem Spielfluss (und damit Spass) nicht wirklich foerderlich ist.



Oh, in den 90igern gab es so was bei allen Shootern - wurde aber dann in den 00ern mehr oder weniger abgeschafft, damit die armen Spieler nicht so schwere Entscheidungen treffen mussten, wie "Werfe ich das Magazin mit 5 Kugeln jetzt weg oder nicht?" ...


----------



## nuuub (28. Februar 2016)

> Waere doch mal interessant wenn ein Spiel Magazine wirklich realistisch darstellen wuerde



Soljanka 2015 EE für Stalker SoC. Kann ich empfehlen. Die "Soljanka" Mods spiele ich seit Jahren. Es wird nie langweilig. Wenn die Soljanka Deluxe rauskommt, wird es wohl die beste und die umfangreichste deutschsprachige Mod für Stalker. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Eb4O3Rfp38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Februar 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ohhhh, ein gaaaaanz wichtiger Punkt fehlt: Alle Sammelobjekte sammeln/All Symbole auf der Karte abgrasen. Mad Max? Assassins Creed? Far Cry 3? Dragon Age Inquisition? Witcher 3?
> 
> Ich meine, wir wissen alle dass es nix bringt aber das Symbol auf der Karte befiehlt uns gerade zu 20 Minuten mit dem Boot geradeaus zu fahren um das Faehnchen zu sammeln/die Truhe mit Schrott zu pluendern. Liebe Entwickler, bitte macht keine 60.000 Icons mehr auf eure Karten!!!!!



Ich sammle die gern ein. Manchmal kann es ja tatsächlich was wichtiges sein. Aber meistens (da hast Du Recht) sind es eh nur wieder 10.000 Credits obwohl man bereits alles gekauft hat und eh schon 2 Mio Credits besitzt.

Imho fehlt da insbesondere bei Ubisoftspielen eine Wichtung zwischen den auffindbaren/erspielbaren Credits und den Credits die man schlußendlich wirklich für Käufe (Waffen, Rüstungen, Munition, Sanipacks etc.) benötigt. Selbst wenn man sich in den Ubisoft selten dämlich anstellt hat man im späteren Verlauf der Spiele viel zu viel Geld das man eh nicht nutzen kann. Selbst wenn man sich aus Langeweile und Geldüberfluß sämtliche Waffenskins bei FC3 kauft.

Was mich auch stört ist z.B., daß man bei AC (AC 2 z.B.) teils die Ausrüstungen in der falschen Reihenfolge (je nach Sichtweise zu früh oder zu spät) freischaltet. Ich hatte z.B. bereits die bessere Rüstung gehabt bevor ich deutlich später die Beinschienen der Vor-Rüstung bekommen hatte. Da fehlt auch diesbezüglich einiger Feinschliff.


----------



## MrFob (28. Februar 2016)

RE: Waffen mit Magazinen. Ah, hab mir schon gedacht, dass es da einige gibt. Danke fuer die Info. Wollte nur noch hinzufuegen, dass ich persoenlich die Art von Realismus nicht brauche und mir das Spielfluss wichtiger ist. Kam nur drauf wegen des Themas.

@MichaelG: Jo, Du triffst es ziemlich genau. Ich sammel den Schrott ja auch immer ein aber manchmal nervt es ja schon (Dragon Age: Inquisition und die Shards kommt da sofort in den Sinn). Ich habe Witcher 3 zum Beispiel bisher zweimal gespielt. Beim ersten mal habe ich alles auf default gelassen und auf die bloeden Items gesammelt (ja, sogar die im Meer zwischen den Inseln, so schlimm ist mein OCD ). Beim zweiten Durchlauf habe ich diese kleinen Schaetze auf der Karte ausgeblendet (super, dass CDPR uns die Option gibt) und das Spiel wird direkt um einiges angenehmer fuer mich zu spielen. Auf die Art kann ich immer noch gezielt Quests aufsuchen aber den Schrott halt eher zufaellig finden. Das ist viel besser. Deshalb sollte mMn so Kleinkram standardmaessig nicht auf den Karten angezeigt werden (mit einer Option zum zuschalten, nicht andersherum denn beim ersten Durchspielen weiss man ja noch nicht was wichtig ist).


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Februar 2016)

AgorTogas schrieb:


> Oh, in den 90igern gab es so was bei allen Shootern - wurde aber dann in den 00ern mehr oder weniger abgeschafft, damit die armen Spieler nicht so schwere Entscheidungen treffen mussten, wie "Werfe ich das Magazin mit 5 Kugeln jetzt weg oder nicht?" ...



Also meiner Erinnerung nach war es in den 90ern größtenteils so, das man noch gar nicht nachladen konnte (Turok Reihe, GoldenEye, Perfect Dark ...)

Nachladen von Magazinen kam *glaub ich* erst mit MoH, CoD und Far Cry 1


----------



## Maverick3110 (29. Februar 2016)

Viel spaßiger ist aber das "Ichspieleinrennspielmichjucktsandernase-Syndrom"


----------



## McDrake (29. Februar 2016)

Das "Ding" mit dem Manuellen Speichern fällt mir auch wieder auf.
Und dann wenn möglich die Spielstände nicht löschen.... als ob man einen Spielstand von vor 10 Spielstunden nochmals laden würde.
Ich weiss gar nicht, wie viele "normale" Spielstände ich grad bei Witcher habe. 
Dann kommt noch jeweils ein Schnellspeicherstand (F5, hurra) und ein Autosave vom Game selber dazu


----------



## HanFred (29. Februar 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ohhhh, ein gaaaaanz wichtiger Punkt fehlt: Alle Sammelobjekte sammeln/All Symbole auf der Karte abgrasen. Mad Max? Assassins Creed? Far Cry 3? Dragon Age Inquisition? Witcher 3?
> 
> Ich meine, wir wissen alle dass es nix bringt aber das Symbol auf der Karte befiehlt uns gerade zu 20 Minuten mit dem Boot geradeaus zu fahren um das Faehnchen zu sammeln/die Truhe mit Schrott zu pluendern. Liebe Entwickler, bitte macht keine 60.000 Icons mehr auf eure Karten!!!!!


Dieser Bitte schliesse ich mich doch gleich mal an. Es wird ohnehin alles erkundet, dieses Sammelzeug ohne Sinn und Verstand abzugrasen ist aber meistens extrem repetitiv und langweilig.
In Spielen von Piranha Bytes fand ich es, bei allen Schwächen dieser Spiele, deutlich befriedigender, alles zu erkunden. Da standen auch jeweils viele Truhen in der Landschaft rum, aber sie wurden nicht auf der Karte angezeigt. In STALKER war ich etwas hin- und hergerissen, was dieses Thema angeht. Versteckte Container liegen von Beginn an rum, Loot sowie Eintrag auf der Karte werden allerdings erst generiert, wenn man die Koordinaten in einem PDA gefunden hat. Besser hätte es mir gefallen, wenn man diese Container vorher auch nicht hätte aktiveren können.


----------



## MrFob (29. Februar 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das "Ding" mit dem Manuellen Speichern fällt mir auch wieder auf.
> Und dann wenn möglich die Spielstände nicht löschen.... als ob man einen Spielstand von vor 10 Spielstunden nochmals laden würde.
> Ich weiss gar nicht, wie viele "normale" Spielstände ich grad bei Witcher habe.
> Dann kommt noch jeweils ein Schnellspeicherstand (F5, hurra) und ein Autosave vom Game selber dazu



Oh, meinst Du Witcher 1? Da war es aber auch grausam weil jedes quicksave und autosave einen eigenen Spielstand generiert hat, ohne dass irgendwas altes ueberschrieben wurde. Ausserdem waren die Dateien der saves nicht gerade klein (ich glaube einige MB pro Spielstand im spaeteren Spielverlauf). Da konnte es dann schon mal vorkommen, dass man ohne es zu wissen auf einmal ein paar GB an saves hatte. Fand ich furchtbar.
Am besten finde ich es, wenn ein Spiel 3-5 quicksave Slots hat und dann immer den aeltesten ueberschreibt. Auf diese Weise hat man genug Sicherheit ohne zu viele Saves anzuhaeufen.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Februar 2016)

also die Sammelobjekte nehm ich eigentlich fast immer nur mit, wenn ich quasi drüber stolper oder sie auf der Karte eingezeichnet sind und ich quasi eh in der Nähe bin. Wenn mir nur noch wenige fehlen, mach ich sie auch noch komplett (war bei meinen 2 Platin-Titeln Assassin's Creed 2 und Far Cry 3 so)


----------



## Homerous (29. Februar 2016)

Maverick3110 schrieb:


> Viel spaßiger ist aber das "Ichspieleinrennspielmichjucktsandernase-Syndrom"


Was das mir schon an Rennen verstaut hat...

Ein bisschen wie "na komm, dieser Boston Bugle/diese Tierhaut/dieser Edelstein geht noch mit." Schwupp, biste im Rausch und überladen.
Oder "Ich muss meine Waffen zwar nicht mehr reparieren, aber diese Impro Pistole könnte ja irgendwann nützlich werden. Und diese Flinte könnte ich einem Siedler geben. Und dieser Anzug lässt mich aussehen wie Al Capone..."
ODER: "Oh sieh an, ein Haus. Ich wollte ja eigentlich da lang aber das ist ein sehr schönes Haus...aaah, Monster! Tot."
Oder, oder,oder...
Das mit dem nachladen passiert mir nie. Liegt wohl daran, dass ich die Nachladegeschwindigkeit immer hochmodde/nur Waffen mit großem Magazin nutze.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Februar 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Oh, meinst Du Witcher 1? Da war es aber auch grausam weil jedes quicksave und autosave einen eigenen Spielstand generiert hat, ohne dass irgendwas altes ueberschrieben wurde. Ausserdem waren die Dateien der saves nicht gerade klein (ich glaube einige MB pro Spielstand im spaeteren Spielverlauf). Da konnte es dann schon mal vorkommen, dass man ohne es zu wissen auf einmal ein paar GB an saves hatte. Fand ich furchtbar.
> Am besten finde ich es, wenn ein Spiel 3-5 quicksave Slots hat und dann immer den aeltesten ueberschreibt. Auf diese Weise hat man genug Sicherheit ohne zu viele Saves anzuhaeufen.



Die meisten Gamesaves hatte ich wohl bei STALKER.


----------



## HanFred (1. März 2016)

Beim ersten Witcher hatte ich 8,5GB Savegames, als ich noch nicht einmal aus Vizima herausgekommen war. Dies verlängerte darüberhinaus die Ladezeiten beim Betreten und verlassen von Gebäuden enorm. Löschen half.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. März 2016)

Bei mir war es sogar so, dass wenn ich zu viele Speicherstände in The Witcher 1 hatte, dann das Spiel immer abgestürzt ist. Da musste ich dann einige löschen, dann lief das Spiel wieder stabil


----------



## McDrake (1. März 2016)

HanFred schrieb:


> Beim ersten Witcher hatte ich 8,5GB Savegames, als ich noch nicht einmal aus Vizima herausgekommen war. Dies verlängerte darüberhinaus die Ladezeiten beim Betreten und verlassen von Gebäuden enorm. Löschen half.



Ah, danke für den Tipp
Hab mich überwunden und nachgeschaut:
Über 100 Spielstände mit insgesamt 2.9GB



Interessant:
Erster Spielstand, den ich noch habe aus Kaer Morhen
9'474 KB

die Grösse steigert sich kontinuierlich

Zur Zeit in Wyzima
24'815 KB pro Save


----------



## Enisra (1. März 2016)

wobei das Abspeichern Trotz Autosave hat aber gute Gründe wenn man den Moment Speichert und nicht den Kontinuirrlichen Fortschritt

und beim Sammeln kommt dann noch hinzu:"Hmmm, ich hab genug Septims um mir Nirn zu kaufen ... ach egal, ich nehm die Dwemerteile trotzdem mit zum Einschmelzen"


----------



## Worrel (1. März 2016)

> Wie oft wurdet ihr schon beim Nachladen erschossen, obwohl ihr noch 19 von 20 Kugeln übrig hattet?


Nicht in merkenswerter Anzahl. Wahrscheinlich auch deutlich weniger als daß ich eine vermeintlich munitionslose Waffe gewechselt habe, obwohl ich einfach nur hätte nachladen müssen.



> Ihr sprecht mit einem Händler, schaut euch in eurem Inventar um und habt 693 Patronen in eurem virtuellen Rucksack herum kullern? Das muss natürlich schleunigst auf runde 500 Patronen abgerundet werden.


Was ja nur in Spielen relevant ist, in denen Patronen das Inventar vollstopfen - sprich: mit jedem weiteren Stack selbiges verkleinern. Andererseits möchte man immer optimal ausgerüstet sein - logisch, daß man dann die Stacks vollmacht.



> Missionen perfekt abschließen


In diversen Spielen gibt es Missionsbewertungen à la Gold, Silber, Bronze.

Das ist nicht zwangsweise eine Neurose, sondern mitunter einfach ein individuell gesetztes Spielziel. Gibt ja auch Leute, die nur mit Minimalst Ausrüstung oder möglichst auf der schnellsten Route (Speedruns) durchs Spiel kommen wollen.

Neurosen sind das erst dann, wenn man sich beim Spielen bewußt vornimmt,_ <X> _*nicht *zu tun und daran scheitert.


----------



## Worrel (1. März 2016)

HanFred schrieb:


> Beim ersten Witcher hatte ich 8,5GB Savegames, als ich noch nicht einmal aus Vizima herausgekommen war. Dies verlängerte darüberhinaus die Ladezeiten beim Betreten und verlassen von Gebäuden enorm. Löschen half.


Wie meinen?
Das bloße Vorhandensein von mehreren Savegames verlangsamt das Laden beim Szenenwechel?


----------

